# Help designing 46g bowfront canopy



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

Allright guys, I want to make a canopy for my 46g Bowfront. But how would I make the bowed front piece. I was thinking of using a thin laminate and bending it to the shape I needed. Then I was also thinking of getting a 3/4'' board, and cutting slits the full width apporx 3/8'' deep, then soaking it and clamping it into the shape I want. Please, any ideas would be helpfull.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a thread about how I did a similar hood: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/28612-hoppys-diy-hood.html The curved outer surface is 1/4" (actually about 3/16") plywood.


----------



## joshjv (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm in the process of building a 46g tank into my wall( http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-projects/46525-my-aquarium-wall-project.html) and I found that thin plywood (I used the thin bead board, ~1/4" or so) will bend pretty easily to that arc. If you made a top plate (the full footprint of the tank), then a base plate (just an outline of the tank footprint) you should be able to bend the plywood and fasten it with a couple screws at each end, and brad nails across the middle... 
On my tank, I have the curved beadboard from the bottom of the tank to the floor. There's a pic on the 2nd page that shows the framing that I did for it, would be similar for yours, but smaller..

Hope it helps, let me know if you have any questions!!

-Josh


----------



## joshjv (Oct 6, 2004)

Another thought... you would probably be able to bend the thicker plywood if you did the kerf'd it as you mentioned; however, it would likely be alot more resistant to holding the curve than the thinner wood, and would need the frame of the hood to be more substantial. I'd also avoid soaking it to bend it, may not dry out thoroughly and be mold prone...


----------



## Hammer71 (Jan 17, 2008)

The best way to do this is by using smaller thickness of wood 1/4 inch or less and placing them in a clamp at a curved raidus and adding a piece at a time. Wetting the wood or steaming it helps to make the wood bend. This is no small project. Do a search on Google by typing in "lacrosse making." This should give you some help in bendind wood. Have fun with it. I have a 92 gal corner waiting for this to be done but not enough time.


----------

